# ”Juniper”



## finniche (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## finniche (6 Mar 2021)

My kitchen scape. One month old. Juniper from Finnish archipelago and tropical plants.


----------



## Courtneybst (6 Mar 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## noodlesuk (6 Mar 2021)

Epic Scape, so atmospheric, love it.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (7 Mar 2021)

Looks beautiful, and that for one month! Maybe some plant to put in the opens space between to rocks on the front to finnish it?


----------



## dw1305 (7 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


finniche said:


> Juniper from Finnish archipelago


I really like the wood. 

We have a few <"Juniper threads">, unfortunately it isn't a <"common plant now"> in the UK S. of Scotland.

cheers Darrel


----------



## finniche (7 Mar 2021)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Looks beautiful, and that for one month! Maybe some plant to put in the opens space between to rocks on the front to finnish it?


Majority of plants were already established in the previous scape, so that gave me a head start. There is a few new species in the back that are hidden right now because they were new and tissue culture. I am taking it slow with this one, hoping that monte carlo will creep towards the sand in the rock crevices. There is also little bits of moss with buces that will fill some gaps.


----------



## finniche (10 Aug 2021)

This is how Juniper looks like 6 months in. Big clean and trim after summer vacation neglect. Some of the slower growing plant species are making an entrance and I rearranged the right-hand corner couple of months in. I really enjoy this scape, it is in great balance plantwise. I spend a lot of time just watching this. I am at the same time hapyy with it but also I get ideas how to tinker around to make it look better, even contemplating to do a rescape/remake of it, improving issues that are not possible to do while it is running. Would that kind of a project be of interest as a journal?


----------



## John q (10 Aug 2021)

Lovely looking scape.



finniche said:


> Would that kind of a project be of interest as a journal?


I'd say anything that educates, informs or simply highlights this tanks progression is most definitely worthy of a journal. 😀


----------



## zozo (10 Aug 2021)

Beautiful scape!... 



dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really like the wood.
> 
> ...


It also reminded me of Jordi's scape with Juniper wood. Actually funny to see both scapes share more resemblance than the wood only.








						#4 - River shore
					

Hi all  Time for a new layout and for a new journal! My 60 liters tank has been empty during the last 5 months and I have enjoyed very much the layout design for the first time. That means plenty of time to think about what I wanted, for collecting wood, rocks, etc. In other words, enjoying a...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Courtneybst (10 Aug 2021)

Stunning!


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Aug 2021)

Really stunning, shared on Instagram


----------



## Wolf6 (29 Sep 2021)

What is that brown-ish plant just above the rocks to the left? I thought it was a crypt at first but the leaves seem more narrow? Amazing tank


----------



## Wookii (29 Sep 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> What is that brown-ish plant just above the rocks to the left? I thought it was a crypt at first but the leaves seem more narrow? Amazing tank



I'm going to take a guess at Crypt Albida Brown


----------

